# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  καρδερινάκια και καρδερινοκαναράκια 2018

## Kostas Angelo

Η αναπαραγωγική περίοδος άρχισε για τα πουλάκια μου τον Μάιο με τα δύο πρώτα καρδερινάκια να τα χάνω από τη μαύρη τελεία στην τρίτη τους μέρα. 

Φέτος προνόησα και έχω και παραμάνα για τον λόγο των δαχτυλιδιών, την οποία την έχω με αρσενικό δικό μου καρδερινάκι του 17.

Η θηλυκιά καρδερίνα (5 αυγά από τα οποία τα 3 βγήκαν) και η κανάρα (4 στα 4) έκαναν και οι δύο τα πρώτα τους αυγουλάκια στις 22 Μαίου και σε ηλικία 3 ημερών αφότου έσκασαν τα μικρά από τα αυγά τους ,έβαλα τα καρδερινάκια στην κανάρα και τα καρδερινοκάναρα στην καρδερίνα. Η κανάρα δέχτηκε ευτυχώς τα δαχτυλίδια στα καρδερινάκια χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Σήμερα η καρδερίνα παρότι τα μικρά καρδερινοκάναρα είναι ακόμα μέσα στο κλουβί έκανε το 6ο αυγό ενώ η κανάρα το δεύτερο.

Παρ'ότι το ζευγάρι μου είναι 4 χρόνια μαζί, φέτος ο αρσενικός ήταν πάρα πολύ νευρικός, είχαμε μεγάλους τσακωμους με αίματα και δεν άφηνε την θυληκια να στρώσει φωλιά για μεγάλο διάστημα πρίν από την πρώτη γέννα. Το διάστημα ήταν περίπου για 1,5 μήνα και τα πρώτα δύο αυγουλάκια που πεθάναν από μαύρη τελεία τα σήκωσα από το πάτωμα και τα έβαλα στην κανάρα που είχε άσπορα. Τελικά τα χώρισα τα πουλια, άφησα την θηλυκιά να στρώσει την φωλιά της, τα ένωσα για δύο μέρες και με το πρώτο αυγό πάλι χώρισμα μέχρι που κλαρώσαν τα μικρά.



[IMG]image upload no 
[IMG]photo hosting[/IMG]
[IMG][/[IMG][/[IMG][/IMG]IMG]IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Titribit

Να τα χαιρεσαι Κωστα!

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντώνη. Ήθελα να παρουσιάσω την φετινή αναπαραγωγή από πιο νωρίς αλλά δυστυχώς λόγο χρόνο δεν τα κατάφερα.

----------


## amastro

Να τα χαίρεσαι Κώστα και καλή συνέχεια. Πολύ ωραίο το μουλάκι που έχεις σε πρώτο πλάνο.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Ευχαριστώ Ανδρέα. Και εμένα μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ γι αυτό και το έχω σε πρώτο πλάνο. Αυτό θα το κρατήσω οποσδηποτε ανεξαρτήτως φύλου. Το πολύ πολύ να γίνει μια καλή παραμανα για του χρόνου.

----------


## Flifliki

Ομορφουλια!

----------


## IscarioTis

πω πω κατι φατσουλες!να τα χαιρεσαι Κωστα

----------


## MacGyver

Κώστα καλώς ήρθες και στην φετινή αναπαραγωγική περίοδο... τα πουλάκια σου είναι υπέροχα, περιμένουμε και άλλες φωτογραφίες

----------


## sotos2908

Συγχαρητήρια!!!! Πολύ όμορφα τα πουλάκια σου!!!!! Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια με νέο υλικό για να σας παρακολουθούμε.....

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Εύχομαι και ελπίζω όλοι να έχουν επιτυχία φετος.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Σήμερα είχαμε 4 πουλάκια μαζί έξω από τα αυγά τους. Περιμένουμε με αγωνία το 5ο αφού το 6ο εξαφανίστηκε.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως έχει μαλακώσει ο αρσενικός σε σχέση με την πρώτη γέννα του Μαΐου. Τότε δεν άφηνε την θυληκιά να πάει στη φωλιά και ήταν γενικά νευρικός. Τώρα είναι στοργικός σύζυγος και ταΐζει συνεχώς την κοπέλα του στην φωλιά. 

][/IMG]

----------


## MacGyver

Πολύ ωραία, με το καλό στο κλαρί...

Κώστα αν βγει το 5ο θα τα καταφέρει? Τα άλλα θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα και τα το πατήσουν... Βάλε ψεύτικο αυγό να στηρίζεται και να ελέγχεις αν είναι στον πάτο, να το βάζεις από πάνω για να πάρει ταΐσματα

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Υπαρχει έτοιμη παραμανα από κάτω να υποδεχθεί τα πουλάκια με τα δαχτυλίδια. Οπότε το τελευταίο θα μείνει με την μαμά του χωρίς δαχτυλίδι.Η συγκεκριμένη τις περισσότερες από τις γέννες τις εδώ και 4 χρόνια κάνει 5αδες και πάντα το τελευταίο πέφτει από την φωλιά. Φετος όμως έχω προνοήσει..

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Τελικά το πέμπτο δεν μας έκανε την χάρη. Βρήκα το αυγό στον πάτο του κλουβιού με ένα κομμάτι από το τσόφλι να λείπει και το πουλάκι μέσα δυστυχώς ολοκληρωμένο αλλά νεκρό.
Τα αλλά 4 πάνε καλά. Τα τρία είναι δαχτυλιδωμενα στην κανάρα και το τέταρτο που είχε μείνει λίγο πίσω σε ανάπτυξη έμεινε με την μαμά του να πάρει τα πάνω του και μετά να πάρει και αυτό τον δρόμο για τον κάτω οροφο

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Σήμερα το πρωί βρήκα το καρδερινακι που άφησα τελευταίο στην μαμα του εγκαταλειμμένο κρύο και αδύναμο. Αμέσως το πήρα το ζεστανα στο χέρι μου και του ετοίμασα κρεμουλα που τρώει η κόρη μου. Το πουλάκι πήρε λίγο τα πάνω του αλλά στην φωλιά υπάρχει μεγάλος ανταγωνισμός αφού τα άλλα είναι καλοταισμενα από την κανάρα  και έτσι πρέπει τώρα το σκ που είμαι σπίτι να το παρακολουθήσω και να το ταΐσω όσο μπορώ. Τουλάχιστον μένει ζεστό με τα υπόλοιπα στη φωλίτσα.

----------


## jk21

περα απ οτι τρωει απο τη μανα , να του δινεις σκετο κροκο διαλυμενο σε χλιαρο νερο με πολυβιταμινη να εχει αμινοξεα μεσα της

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Κύριε Δημήτρη δεν χρειάστηκε να ξαναταισω εγώ. Με το που πήρε λίγο τα πάνω του από την βρεφική κρέμα που του έδωσα έγινε ανταγωνιστικό μέσα στην φωλιά και όλα προς το παρόν πάνε καλά.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Ξεπεταχτήκαμε και εμείς...
[IMG
][/IM[IMG]photo sharing[[IMG]fotoshochladen[/IMG][IMG]picture upload[/IMG]/IMG]G]

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Απίστευτα αρνητική τροπή είχε σήμερα η αναπαραγωγή..  μόλις γύρισα σπίτι και βρήκα την θετη μανούλα νεκρή, προφανώς από την υπερβολική ζέστη που πλήττει την περιοχή. Τα μικρά όλα ζωντανά και καλά στην υγεία τους, Προσπάθησα να τα ταισωωστο στόμα αλλά δεν ανοίγουν το στόμα. Είναι 14 ημερών.Υπαρχουν γνώμες για το τι μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι απ τη ζεστη . Θα ειχες χασει ηδη τα μικρα πριν απο εκεινη 

Μεχρι να βρεις συρριγκα ταισματος ειδικη που κατεβαινει στον προλοβο  ( ή μαλλον το ειδικο στομιο )  φτιαχνεις κρεμα με κροκο (αν δεν εχεις ετοιμη αλλιως ετοιμη ) προσωρινα  και δινεις σιγα σιγα , αφου βαζεις αναμεσα στο ραμφος τους οδοντογλυφιδα (οπως εβαζε ο ραμπο το μαχαιρι για να καταλαβεις ... ) ομως οχι εντελως καθετα αλλα με μικρη κλιση ωστε απο τη μια μερια του ραμφους να χωρα η συρριγκα .Δινεις ελαχιστη ποσοτητα και θα αφηνεις να την κατεβαζουν αυτα , για να μην πνιγουν .Οταν αρχισουν και τρωνε μετα θα ανοιγουν μονα το ραμφος  . Σταζε πρωτα στα ρουθουνια τους almora διαλυμα να παρουν ενεργεια .Θα το τραβηξουν μονα τους . 

Πες μου τι αντιβιωσεις εχεις .Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει την κρεμα να την φτιαχνεις με διαλλυμα αντιβιωσης , γιατι κατι ειχε το θηλυκο και ισως το εχει μεταφερει στα μικρα ηδη . Με την αντιβιωση κανεις και το διαλλυμα almora . Aν δεν εχεις αντιβιωση βρασε ριγανη και χαμομηλι μαζι και στραγγισε και φτιαχνε με αυτο το διαλλυμα

----------


## MacGyver

Βάλε σπασμένο καναβουρι σε ανοιχτή ταιστρα ή αυγοθήκη. Επίσης αυγό, μήλο και πρασινάδες. Απο περιέργεια σιγά σιγά θα τσιμπολογουν αλλά θα θέλουν και τάισμα από σένα

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Τα τάισα  τώρα το βράδυ με το ζόρι με σύριγγα και οδοντογλυφίδα. Μακάρι να αντέξουν μέχρι αύριο που θα γυρίσω σπιτι. Τα έβαλα και στους φυσικούς γονείς για να έχουν παράδειγμα και τους έβαλα σπασμένο καναβουρακι και αρκετή αυγοτροφη.

Το πρωί που τα άφησα τα πουλιά ήταν μια χαρά η κανάρα. Κανένα ίχνος αδιαθεσιας. Λέω για τη ζέστη γιατί σήμερα έφτασεκάποια στιγμη τους 37 βαθμούς. Από αντιβίωση έχω την κάψουλα που είχα δώσει για το megabacteria. Fucusin Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα.... γιατί θα πρέπει να τα πλακώσεις στα φάρμακα?????επειδη πέθανε το θυλικο????Κώστα πάρτα τα πουλάκια και τάισε τα εσύ,μόνο έτσι θα ζήσουν!δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τσιμπήσουν να φανε!στην αρχή θα ζοριστουν και αυτά και εσύ επειδή είναι λίγο μεγάλα αλλά θα πάρουν "μπρος".αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.....και άσε τα φάρμακα

----------


## MacGyver

Κώστα, μήπως η κανάρα ήθελε να ξανά κάνει φωλιά? Πολλές φορές "φουσκώνουν" που δεν βρίσκουν υλικό και φωλιά 
Την κοίταξες μήπως είχε αυγό μέσα της?

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Το ένα το πρωί στην προσπάθεια μου να το ταισω μου έφυγε μέσα από τα χέρια. Τα τάισα με το ζόρι και λιγο αλλά κάτι έγινε. Εάν τα καταφέρουν μέχρι το απόγευμα τότε θα είναι όλα πιο εύκολα μιας και το σκ έρχεται.
Η κανάρα δεν ήταν έτοιμη για άλλη γέννα την κοίταξα. Τάιζε μανιωδώς και δεν έψαχνε για υλικό. Πρέπει να ήταν κάτι ξαφνικό το απογευμα γιατί η αυγοτροφη που της έβαλα το πρωί είχε ήδη καταναλωθει και αυτή ήταν ακόμα ζέστη. Μπορεί κάποιο τσίμπημα σφιγγας αφού κάνουν συχνά επισκέψεις ή υπερπροσπάθεια σε συνδυασμό με τη ζέστη. Αρρώστια δεν νομίζω. Οι κοιτσουλιες που βρήκα ήταν καλές.

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Γυρνώντας από την δουλειά διαπίστωσα πως όλα τα μικρα ήταν ζωντανά και πεινασμένα. Εκεί που τα τάισα πάλι με δυσκολία άκουσα ένα πεινασμένα μικρό στο δέντρο απέναντι.κατεβηκα κάτω τον είδα και ήμουν τόσο τυχερός που φύσαγε  δυνατά εκείνη την ώρα και έπεσε κάτω.

----------


## MacGyver

Θέλουμε φωτογραφίες από τον ...δράστη  ::

----------


## ndlns

Τυχερός είσαι που το έπιασες εσύ πριν κανένα άλλον πεινασμένο. Γιατί όμως τα τάισες έξω και σου έφυγε δεν κατάλαβα... 
Τόσες φορές έχει συμβεί και το έχουμε επισημάνει, όταν πιάνουμε πουλάκια, πάντα μέσα στο σπίτι, με κλειστά παράθυρα - σίτες.
Εύχομαι από εδώ και πέρα να πάνε όλα καλά με την ανατροφή τους! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Νωντα θα έβγαζα φωτογραφίες αλλά δυστυχώς μας άφησε χρόνους μαζί με το ενα αδερφάκι του.. έχουν μείνει δύο τώρα τα οποία δείχνουν θέληση. Τα ταΐζω και την κρέμα την κατεβάζουν. Δεν την φτηνουν όπως τα αδέρφια τους.Νικο το πρωί πριν την δουλειά δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο για να οργανώθω και τα ταιζω επί τόπου έξω..

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Δυστυχώς η αναπαραγωγική περίοδος τελείωσε με τον χειρότερο τρόπο φετος. Πολύ λυπηρό να χάνονται ολόκληρες φωλιές με πουλάκια σχεδόν έτοιμα κλαρωμένα και πριν γίνουν ανεξάρτητα. Το τελευταίο καρδερινακι κατέληξε το βράδυ. Ενώ βρήκα τον τρόπο να τα ταΐσω όλα, είχαν εμφανή σημάδια κάποιας ασθένειας όπως νερουλες κουτσουλιες και μαύρες κοιλιές.
Συνεχίζουμε του χρόνου με μια ακόμα εμπειρία ώστε να έχουμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα και το δυνατό λιγότερες απωλειες.

Φετος αποκόμισα εμπειρία από την εφαρμογή παραμανες.  Είδα τι λάθη Έλα να στην επιλογή της και του χρόνου θα κοιτάξω να κάνω καλύτερη επιλογή.

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ κριμα.
Ευχομαι του χρονου να πατε καλυτερα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Οτι εγινε εγινε παιδια, θετικες σκεψεις

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

